# 5 hp Briggs Crankshaft seal



## Joe4majors (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a 1993 5-hp briggs on the a garden tiller that was built in the 70's. I'm not sure if the two are related, but within an hour of the belt slipping (became stretched too much), the crankshaft (oil?) seal started smoking and spun itself out. I'm not sure if I can simply grease it up and gently hammer it back in place or if I'm just seeing the tip of the ice burg in terms of damage I can't see. Would love any advice you might have.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not reuse the seal. Get the model numbers off the engine and either go to a local parts store if available or try a web site; repair clinic.com, parts tree.com, ereplacement parts.com. This would not have caused any other damage.


----------



## breanasmith77 (Jul 5, 2012)

is this for perth lawn mowing ?


----------

